# Refurbished Sigma Lenses



## chrysoberyl (Apr 23, 2015)

What does Sigma do with their refurbished lenses? I cannot find them on their website.


----------



## a-hopps (Apr 23, 2015)

http://www.sigmaphoto.com/sigma-outlet/shop-lenses?field_categories_tid=All&field_camera_system_tid=62&items_per_page=12&form_token=04qp6TfzId2YVARsz8vlG3evJcnGWt6HJnQM03l6TQg


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 23, 2015)

a-hopps said:


> http://www.sigmaphoto.com/sigma-outlet/shop-lenses?field_categories_tid=All&field_camera_system_tid=62&items_per_page=12&form_token=04qp6TfzId2YVARsz8vlG3evJcnGWt6HJnQM03l6TQg



Thanks, a-hopps! Strange that their search feature would not take me there.

Interesting that their 24mm Art is available refurbished.


----------



## a-hopps (Apr 23, 2015)

No problem. I noticed that 24mm as well. Definitely didn't expect to see it listed.


----------

